# Laptop - Lüfter



## lucide (7. Mai 2004)

Da bei meinem Laptop die Batterie total kaputt ist, habe ich mir von nem Bekanntem einen besorgt, um vorläufig meine wichtigsten Daten zu retten. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei seinem ständig der Lüfter läuft, obwohl  sich so gut wie nichts auf der Festplatte befindet. Bei meinem schaltet sich der Lüfter nur ab und zu (gut, wenn er gefordert wird auch längere Zeit) ein. 

Ist bei seinem Laptop vielleicht irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung, oder ist dies schon ein normaler Fall? Oder bei mir anomal?

Wär super, wenn ihr mir Rat geben könntet


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

Welcher Laptop ?Marke ? Type ? Performance ?

Das selbe war bei mir mit meinem Sony Vaio Laptop! Der Lüfter ist immer extrem laut und hat die ganze Zeit kühlen wollen. Dann hab ich mal die Laptop Einsaugschlitze mit dem Staubsauger "entstaubt" und es hat was geholfen.  Nach 2 Monate hatte ich das Problem wieder. Der Service hat gemeint, dass der Kühler selbst defekt war und sie haben mir diesen ausgetauscht ! 

Jetzt  funktioniert alles wieder normal!


----------



## lucide (7. Mai 2004)

Also, scheint meiner in dieser Hinsicht ok zu sein?

Der des meines Bekannten war glaub ich Yakumo oder so ähnlich, nichts bekanntes. Aber er ist auch höchstens ein halbes Jahr alt. Daher bin ich ja so erstaunt.  Meiner spinnt wenigstens "erst" nach 3 Jahren herum.

Aber ne Frage: Wo befindet sich diese Einsaugschlitze? Und außerdem, du bist doch da nicht wirklich mit dem Staubsauger ran, oder?


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

Dort wo der Lüfter hineinblässt,.. schau dich mal um, wo der Lüfter Luft hineinzieht 
DOCH, ich hab beim Service angerufen und der Techniker hat mir das sogar empfohlen  Ich wäre niemals auf die Idee kommen!


----------



## lucide (7. Mai 2004)

OK
Werds auch mal bei meinem probieren, obwohl da nicht so wirklich das Problem liegt.

Aber man könnte echt meinen, daß ein Staubsauger so viel Power hat, um fast den kompletten Pc mit einzuziehen.  Ne scherz beiseite, aber du weißt, was ich meine. 

Aber kann es echt sein, daß ein Pc schon seit Anfang an ( nach den Schilderungen meines Bekannten) diese Probleme haben kann? Falsch gekauft?


----------



## Sergo (7. Mai 2004)

> Aber kann es echt sein, daß ein Pc schon seit Anfang an ( nach den Schilderungen meines Bekannten) diese Probleme haben kann? Falsch gekauft?



Könnte sein,...ich weis es nicht !


----------



## ToniCE (7. Mai 2004)

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Highscreen Laptop geschenkt bekommen. Dieser hat genau die gleichen Symptome (Laptop ist Baugleich mit dem Yakumo Q5M, Cel. 1.2GHz). Der Lüfter läuft nach ca. 3 Minuten betrieb an und beruhigt sich nicht mehr... 

Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe ist das Thema mit den Lüftern in Laptops schwer abhängig vom Hersteller, verwendetem Prozessor und der qualität der restlichen verbauten Teile, sowie dem Gehäuse 

Ich werde demnächst mal in einer ruhigen Minute den Laptop aufmachen und nachsehen ob nicht ein leiserer Lüfter mit gleicher Leistung zu haben ist...


----------



## lucide (8. Mai 2004)

ToniCE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde demnächst mal in einer ruhigen Minute den Laptop aufmachen und nachsehen ob nicht ein leiserer Lüfter mit gleicher Leistung zu haben ist...



=> Wär toll, wenn du mal nähere Infos dazu auftreiben könntest

-----------
Aber noch was anderes:
Hängt ein Lüfter auch mit der Batterie zusammen? 
Wenn sie kaputt ist, und er dadurch ständig läuft?


----------



## ToniCE (8. Mai 2004)

Ich denke nicht, dass ein Lüfter irgendwas mit der Batterie zu tun hat...

Eher, dass der Lüfter selbst defekt ist und dadurch laut wird (Kugellager) oder dass die PM und/oder ACPI Funktionen des BIOS den Lüfter permanent aktivieren um den Prozessor zu schützen...

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, spielt in dem Punkt auch das Betriebssystem eine Rolle. Unterstützt es ACPI (wie es das BIOS erwartet)?
Erkennt es die ACPI-events des BIOS korrekt und reagiert richtig?

So richtig schlau bin ich aber leider auch noch nicht daraus geworden.


----------

